# Self Build - Time Scale



## Nailer00 (17 Oct 2006)

Hi all, 

Just about to appoint a building contractor for a self build in Dublin.

There have been some amount of cowboys looking to make a fast buck on what they see as a novice but thats another story. The best quote we've gotten has been from a large company that also do alot of civil work, well known company that have done some very high spec houses in places like malahide and portmarnock.

Its coming in at about €190,000 for a three bed detached with attic conversion completly finished but excluding painting and tiling. Moderate specification with 3 ensuites overall floor area is 160sqm.

The surveyor has stated that he would expect it to take him 8 months to complete the project, i questioned him on this and he said they had other commitments and wouldnt be able to do it any quicker, otherwise his other clients would suffer and he wasnt willing to do that.

Fact is its the cheapest quote and they are by far the most professional & reputable company but am i crazy letting they take 8 months on a job that could be done in three if they really wanted?


----------



## turtle77 (18 Oct 2006)

Hey Nailer,
I'm waiting on my architect to give me my plans to apply for PP...so we're a little bit behind you.
Our build will be in wexford...and a little bigger; prob about 230sq m.
But I would expect ours to be about 12-14 months.
I'm sure other posters will voice their beliefs...especially those who have already built.


----------



## Salem (18 Oct 2006)

Nailer ...
Thats a good price for Dublin and 8 months does not seem too bad even as the build will be mostly thru the winter ...


----------



## extopia (18 Oct 2006)

Absolutely. I don't know where you got your 3 months expectation from. Eight months is pretty reasonable and your price looks good too.


----------



## Carebear (18 Oct 2006)

You have to consider that winter is coming and bad weather is going to slow your build down big time. Eight months seems very good but be realistic.


----------



## Priory (18 Oct 2006)

What's the rush? 8 months seems really reasonable, especially when all winter months are included.


----------



## huskerdu (18 Oct 2006)

I just had a garage converted and it took almost 3 months.


----------



## Meathman99 (18 Oct 2006)

Have you planning permission?
Have you submitted a commencement notice?
Have you finalised the finishes/ interior decor?
Do you realise a max of 7 courses of blocks can be built a day?
No bricklaying during wet weather etc.


When i saw the subject and reading throught the question i thought you were worried about it taking so short.


----------



## Nailer00 (18 Oct 2006)

Thanks all, i wasnt 100% as one guy i went to claimed he could do it in three months. I do have planning permission just waiting for the go ahead from me to start, looks like it will be in 4 weeks or so


----------



## Salem (19 Oct 2006)

P.S. Nailer .... Dont forget yur commencement notice ... Job can only start (apart from site-clearance) between 14 and 28 days of the council receiving the form + fee ...
Happy building ...


----------



## Meathman99 (19 Oct 2006)

There s also a CR1 form  I think that needs to be sent to the Health and Safety Authority.  You'll also need a Saftey statement


----------



## roadrunner (19 Oct 2006)

I am building a two storey 251 sq ft in south east region and was hoping to get building contractor to complete for €220K (80 sq foot) - is this realistic? not worried about timeframe.


----------



## moondance (19 Oct 2006)

8 months is nothing on a self-build. We estimated just under a year for ours (bungalow, 1900sq ft, 4 bed, 3 bathrooms) and it ended up taking 2 years! And still lots to be done. Whatever estimate you're given - add a good bit to it. Mind you, my partner did most of the work himself as he is a carpenter and he got tradespeople as and when he needed them.


----------



## AndyH (20 Oct 2006)

Nailer,
8 months is reasonable with a busy contractor, plus it is better to take time and get some degree of quality rather than a rushed job where quality is most definitely compromised.
That sounds like a very good price for a complete build in Dublin. A mate recently had a two storey extension to a 3-bed semi done in Dublin for €200k+


Roadrunner,
I presume you mean 251 sq meter ?
I would say you are under budget if you plan to use a main contractor.
You should at least be working off 100/sq ft, but everything is relative to many different factors, initial site work, the quality of materials and finishes you put in. 
For example, 
internal doors developer quality €40 or solid wood €350+ each
Windows pvc (€8-10k) or scandinavian wood windows/ alu clad windows (€20k+)
Budget Kitchen up to €5k or luxury job at €30k+
Any difficult site conditions, slope, rock, soft ground, trees ...
Stone facing, hardwood cladding, hardwood internal joinery, eco type heating systems etc.

I hope to be detailing my own self build in the south east on a blog shortly on 
[broken link removed]

AndyH


----------



## roadrunner (20 Oct 2006)

Thaks AndyH will keep a look out for Blog.
Is there any good website with a build calculator or one that shows various processes in house building - have very limited knowledge in the building area.

edited:
actually received 1st quote from building contactor - €230K excl kitchen,wardrobes,painting,ceramic tiling,fireplace,water well & exporting excavated materials. how does it sound?? how much would it take to finish house.


----------

